# fix it you tube vids for TT boxes?



## jondododat (Jun 28, 2012)

are there any youtube vids for fixing old tape tech boxes? i could use some help repairing mine. thanx


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

easy as it looks


----------

